# PPI Art Series worth?



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

2075AM 2X75 

4200AM 4X50 

2300AM 2X300 

2150AM 2X150 


How much would all of these be worth? Theres a guy local selling them.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

They are worth what you are willing to pay for them and what the market commands. 
Are there a lot of them on eBay? 
Have you checked the forums? 
What do you want to pay? 
What condition are they in? 

That is a VERY vague question to ask.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for no help. 

Anyone know how much these are worth? They aren't exactly floating around on ebay and the forums all day considering they are about 20 years old. I did search, obviously. I was wondering if anyone had been keeping track of these, and could give me a low end estimate of what they would be worth.

Please don't ask me to do research on them when I have, and that is why I am here.


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

chefhow said:


> They are worth what you are willing to pay for them and what the market commands.
> Are there a lot of them on eBay?
> Have you checked the forums?
> What do you want to pay?
> ...


Like he said...
Depending on condition and if they are complete might be worth between $50-$300. Depends...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

lol you have no idea what you're talking about $300??? are you kidding me?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Well if youre going to be an ass than I will tell you they are worth 0$ since they dont exist. The AM series was before the Art series. CHECK eBAY for your prices on the AM series, the amps you have posted are on the 1st page of the PPI listings.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

wow... They might not be the "art series" but they are the ones I listed on there. My bad, but they are still very good old school amps.

I still don't see any on ebay.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

M series came first, then the AM, followed by the Art and Power Class.
Are you asking the total value of all those amps or how much they are worth individually?
In order to make a guess on value, you will need to know if they are in functioning order with the all important speaker harnesses, what kind of cosmetic condition and have any mods or repairs been done to the amps? Also, are they white or black? 
As an example, 2150's in very nice condition and fully functional seem to sell for $125-$175 on Ebay. But, there is no guarantee of price.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 2075AM 2X75
> 
> 4200AM 4X50
> 
> ...


2075AM 2X75 $125

4200AM 4X50 $125

2300AM 2X300 $175

2150AM 2X150 $150


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 2075AM 2X75
> 
> 4200AM 4X50
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at these PPI AM's (not Art Series, which are worth more) amps. Assuming they are decent, but used condition I'd say somewhere in this neighborhood, give or take about $25:

2075AM 2X75 = $100

4200AM 4X50 = $125

2300AM 2X300 = $225

2150AM 2X150 = $175


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Precision Power 2075AM 
Output Power at 12V:
2 x 75w rms at 4 ohms
2 x 150w rms at 2 ohms
1 x 300w rms at 4 ohms bridged
Fuse: 25A
Manufactured in 1990 to 1992

Precision Power 4200AM 
4 x 50W @ 4 ohms (12V)
4 x 100W @ 2 ohms (12V)
2 x 200W @ 4 ohms bridged (12V)
Manufactured in 1990 - 1992

Precision Power 2300AM 
2 x 300W @ 4 ohms
2 x 600W @ 2 ohms
1 x 1200W @ 4 ohms bridge
Fuse: 2 x 35A
Manufactured in 1991-1992
Power supply in the AM series is *not* PWM 


Precision Power 2150M 
2 x 150W @ 4 ohms (12V - 0.02% THD)
2 x 300W @ 2 ohms (12V)
1 x 600W @ 4 ohms bridged (12V)
Fuse: External 35A
Manufactured in 1989-1992


Not sure if he meant 2150m, or am, but those are the specs for the M.

If that 2300am is in "good" condition then I could see it being worth close to $350 shipped.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

So what's the life span of dem dare electrolytic caps on these OLD school amps? 10? 15 years?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

He was asking $500 for all of them. Sorry for being a dick. I have searched on these, and can't find a lot of info on them.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> He was asking $500 for all of them. Sorry for being a dick. I have searched on these, and can't find a lot of info on them.



$500 for all of them seems like a pretty decent deal (assuming they are fairly clean), but it isn't easy to find someone that wants everyone of those amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

89grand said:


> $500 for all of them seems like a pretty decent deal (assuming they are fairly clean), but it isn't easy to find someone that wants everyone of those amps.


I have several of those amps and in my opinion they are of the same quality as the Art series. My 'stash' includes...

New in box 2030M
Nearly new 2050M
(3) 2150M's, two of which are near perfect.
(2) 2075M's, ex. cond.
(2) Pro Mos 25's ex. cond.
A rough Pro Mos 50 (only one non-functional)
One very nice 4200M

Recently sold a Pro Mos 425 and a 2200M, both in average condition. 
There are people out there who still value these amps but, most are collectors or are SQ geeks like us.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I wasn't suggesting they weren't on the same level as the Art Series, just that they aren't worth as much to people. I've owned a number of Art Series amps, they're nice, but nothing unusual in my opinion. I sold 2 of them a while back, an A200 (I bought new in 1993) and A600.2 (I bought new in 1997, just after the PC series came out)


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

hehe better buy them quick before I get to them first 

YGPM sir


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

89grand said:


> I wasn't suggesting they weren't on the same level as the Art Series, just that they aren't worth as much to people. I've owned a number of Art Series amps, they're nice, but nothing unusual in my opinion. I sold 2 of them a while back, an A200 (I bought new in 1993) and A600.2 (I bought new in 1997, just after the PC series came out)


I remember upgrading my "2075am" to a a600 when it first came out...SQ was similar. Cool factor went way up....

But now if someone offered me a mint 2075am i would take it over a a300.2


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> I remember upgrading my "2075am" to a a600 when it first came out...SQ was similar. Cool factor went way up....
> 
> But now if someone offered me a mint 2075am i would take it over a a300.2


I like the connectors way better on the Art Series, but that's about the only thing that is better.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

89grand said:


> I like the connectors way better on the Art Series, but that's about the only thing that is better.


Agree completely there. Much more solid and user friendly on the Art's.


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> lol you have no idea what you're talking about $300??? are you kidding me?


WTF are you talking about??? If you think any one of those amps is more than $300 you are not only an ass but crazy too.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok...


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> lol you have no idea what you're talking about $300??? are you kidding me?


They ABSOLUTELY could be worth 300 dollars OR MORE

You ask a question and people didnt tell you what you wanted to hear,they told you the TRUTH.

I found out really fast this forum is brutaly honest,But in a good way.

I have seen art series amps got for much more than 300 dollars.
*edit* just realized you said art series but that isn't even what the guy is selling...


----------



## neomsport (Nov 25, 2009)

There are all kinds of collectors of all sorts of stuff, so as in art or whatever, "beauty" is in the eye of the beholder. 
So there are certain amps, from certain series, that can and do command some serious money, buy it depends on condition
and who is buying etc.

I personally think the latter generations of PPI amps were very tasty, but there are NOW options that perform better in many
ways, and the value of new offerings can be considered better. Back in the old-school days, not much on-board processing,
but the amps DID sound good (esp vs. typical cheap amps that most brands try to sell today).


Rick


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

tinctorus said:


> They ABSOLUTELY could be worth 300 dollars OR MORE
> 
> You ask a question and people didnt tell you what you wanted to hear,they told you the TRUTH.
> 
> ...



He said they were worth 50-300$ that gives me the impression of $50 at the lowest, and $300 tops. I don't think so.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

they are only worth what someone will pay


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I'm pretty sure they have an actual insurable worth to them.


----------



## InterHat (May 12, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure they have an actual insurable worth to them.


You need to stop being so dismissive of people who have real experience or no one is going to help you. 

They're worth 8 big mac value meals and a small canoe. Good luck, might want to take out a mortgage.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

InterHat said:


> You need to stop being so dismissive of people who have real experience or no one is going to help you.
> 
> *They're worth 8 big mac value meals and a small canoe*. Good luck, might want to take out a mortgage.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

What if I want a kayak,can I trade some big mac's plus the canoe for a cool kayak


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> He said they were worth 50-300$ that gives me the impression of $50 at the lowest, and $300 tops. I don't think so.


Thats exactly right. One of them might be worth $50.You dont want to hear what anyone is telling you. You are the one that asked. I have seen ART amps that I wouldn't give $50 bucks for. Since you refused to give any info on the condition, I gave you a general idea of their worth. One might be worth $300, one might be worth more, one might not be worth ****. Generally they are less than $300. Lets try this, just for ****s and grins... What do you think they are worth, hornedfrog??


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Indiansprings said:


> Thats exactly right. One of them might be worth $50.You dont want to hear what anyone is telling you. You are the one that asked. I have seen ART amps that I wouldn't give $50 bucks for. Since you refused to give any info at all on the condition, I gave you a general idea on their worth. One might be worth $300, one might be worth more, one might not be worth ****. Generally they are less than $300. Lets try this, just for ****s and grins... What do you think they are worth, hornedfrog??


He thinks they should be worth 100 dollars for all of them when he buy's them,And then worth 1000 dollars when he wants to sell them


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

When I ask "how much would all of these be worth" that means as a whole, a set, all together. I know not everyone has good reading comprehension, but try harder. These amps are worth more than $50-$300 in fair condition. 

I know people like to talk down to the guy with less posts than everyone else, and I understand that. I think I asked a pretty basic question, and got shot down, talked down, and bsed to the entire time. 

"They're worth what someone would pay" No ****? Really? Why the **** didn't I think of that? Maybe I looked on ebay, and couldn't find any prices of the amps being sold. NONE ZERO. I said a couple posts later in fair-good condition. I would theing these in Fair-good condition these are worth ~650$ 

I'm not a ppi expert, and most of you aren't either. Most of you are just noobs it appears in this thread talking out your ass, and down on a member with fewer posts. LMAO telling me how straight forward and direct members are on this forum. Again, LMAO.


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> When I ask "how much would all of these be worth" that means as a whole, a set, all together. I know not everyone has good reading comprehension, but try harder. These amps are worth more than $50-$300 in fair condition.
> 
> I know people like to talk down to the guy with less posts than everyone else, and I understand that. I think I asked a pretty basic question, and got shot down, talked down, and bsed to the entire time.
> 
> ...


Ran out of meds? Dont have such an inferiority complex.
If you are having a hard time with addition, I will help you out one last time, then you are on your own. $50x4 amps = $200. $300x4 amps = $1200. Collectively they are worth $200 to $1200. Now rethink your strategy when you ask questions like that.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

In FAIR condition?

Well then I'm going to revise the prices I suggested earlier:

Earlier prices I listed:

2075AM 2X75 = $100

4200AM 4X50 = $125

2300AM 2X300 = $225

2150AM 2X150 = $175 

total = $625

New "fair condition" prices:


2075AM 2X75 = $50

4200AM 4X50 = $75

2300AM 2X300 = $150

2150AM 2X150 = $100

total = >$400

If they are better than fair, but worse than nice, well then somewhere in between the two figures.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> When I ask "how much would all of these be worth" that means as a whole, a set, all together. I know not everyone has good reading comprehension, but try harder. These amps are worth more than $50-$300 in fair condition.
> 
> I know people like to talk down to the guy with less posts than everyone else, and I understand that. I think I asked a pretty basic question, and got shot down, talked down, and bsed to the entire time.
> 
> ...


Did you see my post? I gave you what they are worth...thats based on thme being scratch free for the most part...no rust...and the molex plugs in tact with a decent amount of wire remaining.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry but why a question when you already decided on an answer?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Active PPI M/AM series auctions:

2- Precision Power PPI-2050M Amps - eBay (item 180445527442 end time Dec-17-09 10:41:22 PST)

Precision Power PPI 4200M Sql Old School SQ 4 Channel - eBay (item 120507170405 end time Dec-26-09 05:53:09 PST)

Completed PPI M/AM series auctions:

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 2050AM Amplifier #9 - eBay (item 190356679485 end time Dec-15-09 20:33:49 PST)

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 2300M Amplifier #5 - eBay (item 190356676519 end time Dec-15-09 20:12:30 PST)

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 2300M Amplifier #6 - eBay (item 190356677238 end time Dec-15-09 20:17:50 PST)

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 4200AM Amplifier #3 - eBay (item 190356673818 end time Dec-15-09 19:57:23 PST)

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 4200AM Amplifier #1 - eBay (item 190356671058 end time Dec-15-09 19:40:28 PST)

Old School PPI Mosfet Series 2150AM Amplifier #4 - eBay (item 190356675045 end time Dec-12-09 23:17:33 PST)

PPI amp 4200AM Old School Precision Power Amplifier - eBay (item 250540895816 end time Dec-02-09 04:46:17 PST)


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

He wasn't even talking about the ART series. Dam, I need to stay out of these types of threads.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> Active PPI M/AM series auctions:
> 
> 2- Precision Power PPI-2050M Amps - eBay (item 180445527442 end time Dec-17-09 10:41:22 PST)
> 
> ...


You went WAY beyond what I was willing to do. I found these same amps last night on eBay on the FIRST PAGE of the listings for PPI. The OP is just lazy and ignorant.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> When I ask* "how much would all of these be worth"* that means as a whole, a set, all together. I know not everyone has good reading comprehension, but try harder. These amps are worth more than $50-$300 in fair condition.
> 
> I know people like to talk down to the guy with less posts than everyone else, and I understand that. I think I asked a pretty basic question, and got shot down, talked down, and bsed to the entire time.
> 
> ...


No buddy sorry,Most people would have assumed you were talking about individually
If you wante to know what all of them were worth together then you should have said
HOW MUCH SHOULD I PAY FOR ALL OF THESE AMPS COMBINED

Not how much are these amps worth.

Then you start giving every person who tried to answer you a ****ing holier than though response.

I hope he sells the amps to someone else when you are on the drive to go pick them up


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

PPI_GUY said:


> Active PPI M/AM series auctions:
> 
> 2- Precision Power PPI-2050M Amps - eBay (item 180445527442 end time Dec-17-09 10:41:22 PST)
> 
> ...


i have owned all those except the 2300,,now i want to trade in my SS for a couple of PPI amps


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i have owned all those except the 2300,,now i want to trade in my SS for a couple of PPI amps


Dont buy them from the OP, you wont be able to afford them:laugh::laugh:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Serious question - can I get a car insurance rider to cover *full, original cash value* for all my stuff?


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> Serious question - can I get a car insurance rider to cover *full, original cash value* for all my stuff?


You need to ask your insurance company, typicly if you want to pay the premium, they will cover what ever you want.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Serious question - can I get a car insurance rider to cover *full, original cash value* for all my stuff?


Geico, Erie and eSurance all do if you have full coverage already. It is a sliding scale depending upon how much you are wanting to cover and you have to have receipts for everything to turn in when you take out the policy with photos. I paid an extra $175 a year for $2500 coverage of all equipment in the car with Erie.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> He said they were worth 50-300$ that gives me the impression of $50 at the lowest, and $300 tops. I don't think so.


Seems pretty spot on to me...



hornedfrog2000 said:


> When I ask "how much would all of these be worth" that means as a whole, a set, all together. I know not everyone has good reading comprehension, but try harder. These amps are worth more than $50-$300 in fair condition.
> 
> I know people like to talk down to the guy with less posts than everyone else, and I understand that. I think I asked a pretty basic question, and got shot down, talked down, and bsed to the entire time.
> 
> ...



Wow, you are a bag of douche aren't you. I'm not talking down to you because of your post count, but because of your attitude problem. When you post the vague question that you did, and you get the answer that you did, the proper course of action is to add the additional info needed to give you the answer. 

If you're paying $500 for all 4, and they're in fair shape, that's probably not too bad if you plan on using them and they're complete. If you're planning on reselling them, don't plan on making any money on them at that price. 


People on this forum don't generally tolerate attitudes like yours. This is why you got the response you did.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> "They're worth what someone would pay" No ****? Really? Why the **** didn't I think of that?


I don't know, why didn't you. 
FYI, there used to be a used audio blue book out there called The Orion Car Audio Blue Book. not related to the amp maker Orion. If you're so damn smart and resourceful, look that up. 
Seriously though, I have amps that are worth way more than I paid and some worth less but I like them and they fit my need so I have them. If you want to be a retailer, start a stereo store. If you want to enjoy them, buy them and use them and when you are looking for the plugs for them because you lost one, ask us, we'll be more than helpful


----------

